# Remote desktop / dumb terminal software.



## KageOni (Jul 8, 2004)

I have two computers. A laptop that doesn't really play games very well but is very convenient. On the other hand I have a respectable PC but is mostly dedicated to the HTPC cause. 

I was hoping I could install a game on the PC and use some sort of program to play it on my laptop letting it do the input and the PC do all the heavy lifting. With programs like Maxi vista being able to use one keyboard on two PCs and video streaming nearly flawlessly across multiple networked screens, I would think there has to be some program to let me do something like that but for a more remote desktop purpose. 

I tried something like this with windows remote desktop but it looked like crap and some features didn't work.

Is this the stuff of dreams, or does something like this work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No real chance of that. Games depend on video performance, and any link over the network will most certainly be way too slow for almost any game.


----------



## KageOni (Jul 8, 2004)

So something like this isnt fast enough? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxQ300rW7Q&eurl=http://www.maxivista.com/demo.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not even close.


----------



## KageOni (Jul 8, 2004)

Le sigh.

Oh well, it was merely a dream I guess.


----------

